# Siamese Cats Rule!



## Tinky (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi! I've had cats since childhood and have a special affinity for Siamese cats. I had a wonderful wedgie seal point for over 17 years and now have two wedgie blue points, Kai and Bellie.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Tinky! What Beautiful Siamese cats!!
So sorry about your loss of your 17 year old...
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

How beautiful! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Now THESE are true Siamese (I've had lots of mixed breed foster kittens with the coloring and marking of Siamese but not those ears or faces!!) Beautiful kitties! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Tinky,
Welcome! 
Oh your two kitties are simply adorable!! Love their cute faces and gorgeous coloring! They look nearly identical in the photo though, how do you ever tell them apart?


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

They are so cute!! What expressive faces


----------



## karmicwhimsy (Jun 27, 2012)

So pretty! 

I have a 2 year old blue point, and will be getting a chocolate point kitten in 3 weeks from the same breeder. Modern, wedge head show Siamese. Can't wait to have 2 meezers!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I couldn't resist. From Lady and the Tramp. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92PDgLHAFCw


----------



## sheiladoreen (Jul 11, 2014)

I love Siamese  I had hoped for Siamese (we had to look at 'hypo-allergenic breeds for my significant other) but my SO preferred the Orientals.

I grew up with a seal point Siamese who lived to 21. She was a great cat.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Beautiful pair of kitties! Always want a Siamese, but fate didn't want me to have one.


----------



## Chirrup (Oct 7, 2014)

Welcome! You have beautiful cats.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, look at those ears! Your kitties are adorable.


----------

